# city break in March



## Ned_ie (4 Oct 2006)

Hi all

Just wondering if anyone can help me out. It's our 3rd wedding anniversary in March and we are looking to go somewhere nice. Unfortunately our 2nd anniversary turned out to be a nightmare due to family problems. So we are trying to do somehting nice this year.

Can anyone recommend somewhere nice to go for a few days (up to 5) around that time?

Thanks


----------



## NHG (4 Oct 2006)

A family group of 8 of us went to Barcelona for Paddy's weekend last year and had a brill time.  We stayed at H10 Universitat which we booked with our flight on the aer lingus web site.  It was very central and just off Las Rambas.  It was also very close to the Tourist bus tours which we really enjoyed.  A great restraunt which was also close by was The 4 Cats - so good we went there 2 nights in a row! (and we had a few fussey diners with us).  Rooms small but beautiful - even a mini bar which was full of goddies besides alcohol!  Breakfast was very good - buffet style.  We had dinner one night in hotel but only ok - not a great variety on menu.  Bar is lovely for a quiet drink.  Staff very friendly and helpful.  Would definately stay there again. 

We booked just after christmas and nearer to our departure date I looked up the price again and it had nearly doubled.

I look forward to what other suggestions people have as I would like to visit some other cities for weekend trips like that.

Enjoy!


----------



## Ned_ie (4 Oct 2006)

Thanks NHG - what was the waeather like at the time?


----------



## NHG (4 Oct 2006)

It was lovely, it was dry and crisp.  I thought it was warm, I did'nt need a coat and some of the others thought it was cold and had light jackets with them.  It reminds me of today, nice and sunny and about 15/16 degrees.  We were able to sit out and eat during the day without being blown away.

We had no problem with taxi's either from airport or to airport and we did'nt need them at other times as we were so central and the underground was also very near - the boys used it when they went to see the sports stadium while the girls went shopping!


----------



## Ned_ie (4 Oct 2006)

Brilliant thanks a million for that


----------



## bleary (4 Oct 2006)

valencia have a festival around paddys day every year las fallas 
Its meant to be really good -the weather would be a bit warmer than barcelona and maybe a bit cheaper 
have a look at  to see festivals on then


----------



## ROSS (4 Oct 2006)

Have to agree with Barcelona - buzzing city with everything although more "irish" pubs in the city centre than almost any other city in the world ! But fabulous architecture and culture. How about the Big Apple - fantastic. We did New York for 4 nights and it is do-able - but maybe 5 if possible. Maybe too far time wise and the jet lag can be rough but what a city !!


----------



## Helen (5 Oct 2006)

Brugge has to be one of the prettiest and romantic towns in Europe, with  it's canals, parks and town square. It is easy to get there from Dublin if you fly with Ryanair, there's a bus that brings you to the train station and you can get the train directly from there. 
I've also been to Barcelona but Brugge wins on romance in my opinion!


----------



## Kiddo (5 Oct 2006)

My choices would be 
Paris  
Rome
Barcelona
New York

All have so much to see and do.


----------



## carpedeum (6 Oct 2006)

Paris! Been there many times with the present wife. Never fails! Even brought the kids in recent years!

Good hotel (stayed twice, returning next year) - reasonable price, very central (100m from Metro, near L'Opera, shopping areas), real Parisien feel:-

Hotel Langlois
http://www.hotel-langlois.com/

Check the reviews (some Irish)


March would be perfect.


----------



## coleen (6 Oct 2006)

edinburgh is a lovely city for a short break. It has lovely buildings pretty gardens in the centre. Great pubs and clubs and restaurants and is only an hour and the airport is close to city centre


----------



## ShaneMc (6 Oct 2006)

Krackow - a beautiful very cheap city. Flights to Poland are generally quite dear now though but if you can get a bargain head there.


----------



## redchariot (6 Oct 2006)

Brussels is a lovely city; would really recommend it. A lot of things to see and some lovely architevture. Not too expensive either.

Ryanair fly to Chareloi which is about 1 hour by bus away. Alternatively Aer Lingus fly to the main Brussels  Airport which is only a short hop from the city


----------



## tiger (6 Oct 2006)

I would consider Rome also, weather nice at that time of year.
Remember Ireland will be playing in the [broken link removed] in Rome on st. Patricks day.


----------



## Staples (6 Oct 2006)

NHG said:


> It was lovely, it was dry and crisp. I thought it was warm, I did'nt need a coat and some of the others thought it was cold and had light jackets with them. It reminds me of today, nice and sunny and about 15/16 degrees. We were able to sit out and eat during the day without being blown away.!


 
A word of caution.  Was there in March two years ago and the weather was miserable - very cold and rainy.

Luck of the draw I suppose but don't necessarily expect warmth.


----------



## Nosey Joe (9 Oct 2006)

I would agree with Coleen above Edinburgh is a beautiful city and although it can be cold then but if you wrap up well it can be very enjoyable. Also a friend of mine went to Salzburg recently for 5 days and had a fantastic time. Like Edinburgh it may be cold but also sounds very beautiful !


----------



## Newbie! (9 Oct 2006)

I cant believe that no-one has mentioned Venice yet. 

Get lost wandering the narrow streets, watch (dont pay) the gondolas go buy and sit on St Marks Square as the water begins to slowly flood and the orchestra's play beautiful music. 

Can recommend fantastic and reasonable B&B...


----------



## mobileme (9 Oct 2006)

Nice will be lovely that time of the year...and you can take a day trip to Monaco and dream that you own one of those yachts!


----------



## polo9n (16 Nov 2006)

hey folks looking to spend a long weekend in Paris, like to find out if food and drinks will be very expensive there? any tips and hints welcome!


----------



## Guest127 (16 Nov 2006)

I was looking at salzburg too for either march or april. ryanair fly there, and it looks small enough to be enjoyable. really enjoyed instanbul last month but its a monster of a place.


----------



## runner (16 Nov 2006)

Was in Rome march last year and very good walking around weather. Quite warm running around weather though as I found with 26.2 miles of cobblestones.
 I think more romantic than Barca even if you have been there before. Would also agree with Nice at that time of year if you travel up to Monaca and down to Cannes while ure there.
R


----------



## Lorz (17 Nov 2006)

Check out these 2 links

http://www.arrowtours.ie/

[broken link removed]

According to my diary, your 3rd anniversary is Leather - so you could buy her a nice handbag!


----------



## micamaca (17 Nov 2006)

Would agree with poster about Brugge being beautiful and romantic, and Ghent is another town nearby which is well worth a visit...Brussels makes a different but interesting stop too...

but would strongly advise if you're flying to Brussels, go with aer lingus instead of ryanair...whenever I went I paid a few extra euro but you save so much of of your time.

Ryanair you have to wait for a bus to bring you to Chaleroi train station and then probably get a train to Bruxelles and transfer to another train to Brugge/ghent... this can sometimes take a while... sometimes. 

Aerlingus - the train is underneath the airport and you can either get a direct train or change at bruxelles... 

But I would defninitely go with Aer Lingus instead. I think the train station at the airport is better serviced than chaleroi train station... so you should have more frequent trains on the way in and back out.


----------



## Firefly (17 Nov 2006)

If I were going away for say 3-5 days, I'd stay terre ferme and head to the G hotel in Galway where we went for our 1st anniversary. We went for a suite and it was fab..huge room, bathroom, plasma, slippers..the works. It had just opened too and we met Philip Treacy who designed the place. Trips into town for sea food, Connemara, Salthill etc. No airports etc etc. 

No connection with the place whatsoever but heading back this year for the 2nd anniverary and prob gonna make it our annual location.

HTH

Firefly.


----------

